# Trump's new book



## jerseyhunter (Aug 14, 2015)

So, I was walking through a mall in Chicago and I saw that there was a "Muslim Book Store." I was wondering what exactly was in a Muslim bookstore so I went in.

As I was wandering around taking a look, the clerk stopped me and asked if he could help me.

I imagine I didn't look like his normal clientele, so I asked, “Do you have a copy of Donald Trump's book on his U.S. Immigration Policy regarding Muslims and illegal Mexicans?"

The clerk said, "[email protected]& off, get out and stay out!"

I said, "Yes, that's the one. Do you have it in paperback?"


----------



## jcollins (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 16, 2015)

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Aug 16, 2015)

:points:..  ...:2thumbs:


----------



## fpmich (Aug 26, 2015)

Love it!  LOL

Posted it in my personal family forum.  Sorry for the plagiarism.


----------

